# misting nymphs



## dino (Jun 5, 2005)

Hello,

If you are going to mist the nymphs make sure you do it 2 or 3 times a day. But make sure that the droplets dry within 30 minutes (or less) Or there will be adequete and they will die.

I wish you luck with your nymphs


----------



## Rick (Jun 5, 2005)

I only mist once a day and that seems to work fine. Also that whole thing about it drying up in 30 minutes I really don't follow.


----------



## dino (Jun 5, 2005)

Hello,

I got that information from the book Praying Manttids:Keeping Aliens and that is what the book says so if you want to arguee arguee with the author at elytrandantenna.com he has his own website.


----------



## dino (Jun 5, 2005)

sorry for the mistake the website is elytraaandantenna.com


----------



## Rick (Jun 6, 2005)

Nobody is trying to argue here!  Everyone has their own opinion on what works and what doesn't. Just remember you don't have to use the techniques that you read. What works for others may not work for you. I simply do things the way they best work for me. In the case of misting my humidity in my room is always at about 50-55% therefore misting three times a day is not needed. :lol:


----------



## Peekaboo (Jun 6, 2005)

That's pretty good advice for drier climates. I need to mist mine about 2-3 times a day to make sure there is adequate moisture.

However, I don't think this advice is universal. In moister, more humid areas, like say Louisianna for instance, one may not even need to mist their nymphs at all.


----------



## dino (Jun 6, 2005)

Hello peekaboo,

I think that the rule for misting nymphs go's for every mantis. And I got that information from the book Praying Mantids:Keeping Aliens. I go by the rule because I think I know what the author is talking about and he/she probably tried it him/her self. Also I don't want any nymphs/adults dying on me.

Take care and I wish you luck peekaboo with any mantis you are raising (that is if you are)


----------



## Rick (Jun 6, 2005)

There are no rules in this hobby really. I also have that book and use it simply as a guide. The techniques outlined in the book are not by any means something you have to follow. But it's a good guide to get you started. Over time you will find your own ways to do things from trial and error.


----------



## dino (Jun 6, 2005)

Hello Rick,

I am still going by the book so no mantids will be dying on me :shock:

Take care


----------



## Rick (Jun 6, 2005)

Good luck.


----------

